# Heating system



## Rpd2978 (Sep 14, 2014)

Does the battery have to be good for heating system to work if plugged into 30amp outlet shouldn't the inverter or converter make it work if that's working I bought a new battery then it worked I have a 2012 Jayco white hawk


----------



## C Nash (Sep 14, 2014)

have you checked to see if the converter is working?


----------



## Rpd2978 (Sep 14, 2014)

No I did not its still under warranty but I brought it in last year for the same thing and they said the battery needed to be charged  I had three lights on the battery indicator out of three it's at the shop now but I was just curious if anyone new if you needed a good battery if your plugged into electric


----------



## Rpd2978 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry I didn't finish good battery for heater to run the igniter didn't click and there was no fan


----------



## LEN (Sep 14, 2014)

Short answer is yes needs good battery or 12 volt power. But even a weak battery and hooked to 30 amp with the inverted working the furnace should fire up and fan should run. The fan should run any time the furnace is called for even with low batterty but the ignitor may not run untill the fan runs fairly fast.

LEN


----------



## Rpd2978 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you for the answer


----------

